# update on insecurities/assumptions/time away I am so blessed



## snowbum

Some info: married 25 years, together 31 (both looking pretty darn good, lol)
I had issues with dh taking a new job with a great deal more responsibility, and a work force 20 years younger on average. The issues were solely mine.

Anyway, during this time away from screens, outside world, etc I've learned that I'm my own worst enemy, my husband is smitten with me,and I could not be happier. I don't see this kind of thing often, so I thought I'd share.

We had many heart to heart talks, and I now believe 100% that any "issue" I had was fabricated by my over imagination.

I experienced things on the trip I never had in 25 years.

My advice to LTR members: take the get away trip. Stay in bed. Enjoy the bed, lol. Get in the tub.

There is no dollar amount that can be put on a connected, happy partnership.

Off my soap box.


----------



## Talker67

i keep advocating this, especially to those who seem to have a "sexless marriage"--that you have not really tried everything you could, have not pulled out all the stops. Jump start that marriage!


----------



## CatholicDad

Great news sister and that’s great advice. Sometimes getting away from work and kids and being alone with the spouse is what you really need.


----------



## Diana7

That all sounds very positive


----------



## Casual Observer

I am so happy for you! Stay in that space! Find a way to look forward to more. Focus on the positive energy of anticipation of great things!


----------



## theloveofmylife

That's really great. Stay in the present and don't overthink things. Enjoy life and your husband. I'm happy for you, and for him lol.


----------

